# New to me Kondia Powermill FV-1 Step Head



## 4lathe (Oct 31, 2013)

I just acquired this milling machine and it is as many know a close cousin to a Bridgeport J head. I don't have a manual for this but will be ordering one very soon. In the meantime I want to get it running but  it appears to have a different lubrication set up on the head. There is what looks like a small ball oiler on one side of the gear area under the motor and the typical oil cup on the other side. So, my questions is, if anyone out there has one, what are the proper lubricants for these 2 spots? Also the machine has a one shot oiler for ways etc but upon filling it and attempting to push the handle in I found I had to  "put my back into it"  to get it to move.  I've never had one of these and wonder how much force should be required. It does seem to be working but way too difficult.
Thx in advance for any help.


----------



## bkcorwin (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,
Small world, and no useful info to contribute, but I assume this was the kondia that was up in the Marysville area?  If so I have seen your mill first hand!


Brian


----------



## 4lathe (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes. That's it. Why did you pass on it?



bkcorwin said:


> Hi,
> Small world, and no useful info to contribute, but I assume this was the kondia that was up in the Marysville area?  If so I have seen your mill first hand!
> 
> 
> Brian



- - - Updated - - -

Yes. That's it. Why did you pass on it?



bkcorwin said:


> Hi,
> Small world, and no useful info to contribute, but I assume this was the kondia that was up in the Marysville area?  If so I have seen your mill first hand!
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## bkcorwin (Nov 1, 2013)

When I saw it the guy had just listed it and was asking 2500 bucks.  I thought this was too much given the condition and the lack of other tooling.  Last I saw it he was at 1975 so he had come down quite a ways.

B


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 1, 2013)

[ Also the machine has a one shot oiler for ways etc but upon filling it and attempting to push the handle in I found I had to "put my back into it" to get it to move. I've never had one of these and wonder how much force should be required. It does seem to be working but way too difficult.
Thx in advance for any help.[/QUOTE]

I have a one shot oiling system on my mill and works by simply pulling the handle out and letting it go. A spring pushes the oil out and it takes some time for the handle to go back in on it's own.

Brian


----------



## 4lathe (Nov 1, 2013)

This oiler is a spanish company and doesn't seem to have any spring. I think I'm going to have to take apart all the oil lines and clean everything. They're probably loaded with solidified oil.



Brian Coyle said:


> [ Also the machine has a one shot oiler for ways etc but upon filling it and attempting to push the handle in I found I had to "put my back into it" to get it to move. I've never had one of these and wonder how much force should be required. It does seem to be working but way too difficult.
> Thx in advance for any help.



I have a one shot oiling system on my mill and works by simply pulling the handle out and letting it go. A spring pushes the oil out and it takes some time for the handle to go back in on it's own.

Brian[/QUOTE]


----------



## bkcorwin (Nov 1, 2013)

Post a picture up of your oiler.  The oiler on my mill is not a, pull plunger, let spring push against oil.  The one that is on my mill is literally just a pump.  You put some oomph behind the plunger and it forces oil out.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=966&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=203-1505

such as the trico manual pump listed here.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I think you may be right about your taking it apart and cleaning it up.  When I looked at that mill there was a fair bit of gunk on the ways that looked like gunky oil/grease.  Maybe he cleaned it up when you saw it?  But in either case I could see the system being clogged up from how it looked when i saw it.

B


----------



## bkcorwin (Nov 5, 2013)

Hows the work on the mill going?


----------



## 4lathe (Nov 8, 2013)

I've started to get it cleaned up, had to take oiling system apart, new quill feed handle, pulled auto feed all apart, put a vfd on it. I trimmed it yesterday and made some chips. All seems to be working fine. the ways on top of the knee are worn through the frosting in the center area but doesn't seem to be more than a little more than a thou off. It's very consistent for 10 inches which is where I'll be using it so all good. I need new felts and not sure whether bridge ports will work.



bkcorwin said:


> Hows the work on the mill going?


----------



## RandyM (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't want to be pushy, but can we get to see it? Pretty please!


----------

